

Chrome For Android Update - avsaro
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2012/04/chrome-for-android-update.html

======
lini
They finally fixed the user agent! It used to be CrMo instead of Chrome, which
broke a lot of sites. Back to Chrome now (with "Mobile" suffix to distinguish
it from the desktop/tablet build) and the sites work.

~~~
Zikes
There are still a lot of sites that sniff the UA rather than feature test?

~~~
sp332
For mobile sites, UA sniffing uses less data and fewer round-trips, so
(usually) happier visitors.

~~~
bergie
I wish they'll say _Tablet_ on tablets instead of _Mobile_ , like Firefox will
do:

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Gecko_user_agent_string_ref...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Gecko_user_agent_string_reference#Mobile_and_Tablet_indicators)

~~~
gcp
I wish website developers would stop using UA sniffing. WTH do you care
whether it's a Tablet or a phone? Don't you frecking care for the resolution
instead?

What the heck are you going to do on a Galaxy Note? Are you serving the same
site on a Wildfire S as you are serving a Galaxy Nexus?

9 times out of 10, whenever a webdev tries to be "smart" and serves up a
mobile version of a website, I don't want it because it's a crippled, badly
working knockoff of the real thing. Chrome and Firefox on Android are real
browsers and can display the full site, so stop feeding them this _crap_.

I heard there's a room in hell where you are forced to use various Android
browsers on various mobile devices all day.

~~~
aphexairlines
Major e-commerce product detail page html for PC: 240775 bytes

For smartphone: 15903 bytes

For old phones (mostly text): 2369 bytes

Server-side device detection does make a difference here, and in other
footprints (initial external resources, backend services) as well.

~~~
gcp
I think you just confirmed my complaint that smartphones get a crippled site.

I don't think UA sniffing tells you what connection I am on, right?

------
ajross
Still no buildable source distribution. Just a bunch of component drops. Sigh.

------
gnarbarian
I can't wait for them to include webgl.

------
jsight
AFAICT, there is still not fully buildable source, and it is still somewhat
less smooth than the stock browser. I wonder if they will fix those issues
anytime soon?

Until the code becomes more open this is a step backwards.

------
Drbble
Why haven't they noticed that Blogspot layout doesn't render properly on
Android?

